# Old School Bose system



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

The stereo gods have blessed me today i came into a set of Bose 901 speakers with the spacial eq. Had been ****ting in his basement for years, he decided to give it to me. need to open the brain for cleaning (any suggestions appreciated) all the drivers are shot, foam surrounds are all dry rotted, rather than try to rebuild them I bought replacements from parts express.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

There is a huge 901 fanbase out there so if the eq needs more than contact cleaner and deoxit look one of them up. Also get the stands or some to spec, set them up in the room right and not many speakers can do the parlor tricks they do


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks, haven't heard of deoxit, will Bisbee to look that up. When i was overseas listening to the 901 setup, i kicked myself for going pioneer, but thanks! Can't wait to get them going.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Nice find!


----------

